

Nathan Mhyrvold's Advanced Reactor Gets Closer to Reality - cwan
http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/38148/?p1=A4

======
pedalpete
I don't know why this technology is credited to either Nathan Mhyrvold or Bill
Gates. They are investors in Terrapower, it isn't their technology. Investors
don't invent the technology, they aren't working on it day in day out, they
aren't sweating the details.

Though I do give Bill Gates credit for the great publicity job he has done on
behalf of Terrapower, and I believe both he and Mhyrvold have done a great job
in helping the company get to where it is (mostly I assume through publicity
and contacts).

If the headline read "Paul Graham's AirBnB raises $116 million series B
funding", would that make any sense?

